# My Mum remembering Meg.



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Today I overheard my Mum talking to Meg's photo. Nothing too strange about that but since I lost Meg in January, Mum has never mentioned her. You see she is 86 and has dementia and I thought she had forgotten about her. Then today, when she thought she was alone, I heard her talking to someone and on investigating - she was talking to my Meggie! Stroking her photo and telling her she was a beautiful Meggie Moo! Absolutely polisehed me off for the day I can tell you. I have enough trouble holding myself together at the best of times!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

How special your Meg must have been to still be able mto comfort your mum after she has left you. And of course we all understand how difficult it must be for you.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Meg is comforting your mum from the bridge, and she probably knows it will bring you comfort too.

Sorry for the loss of Meg - a lovely picture of her


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Awww. I'm so sorry this has upset you. But it is comforting to know how much Meg meant to your mom. I am sorry for your pain.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Oh twinny - dogs just live in our heart, don't they? That had to be a hard thing to witness, but it says such sweet things about you, your mom, and your Meggie.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm sorry for you're loss, you're Mom must miss her a lot too talking to her picture. Bless you, I know it's hard.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

What a wonderful bittersweet moment! Must have put a lump in your throat and a smile on your face at the same time.


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

twinny41 said:


> Today I overheard my Mum talking to Meg's photo. Nothing too strange about that but since I lost Meg in January, Mum has never mentioned her. You see she is 86 and has dementia and I thought she had forgotten about her. Then today, when she thought she was alone, I heard her talking to someone and on investigating - she was talking to my Meggie! Stroking her photo and telling her she was a beautiful Meggie Moo! Absolutely polisehed me off for the day I can tell you. I have enough trouble holding myself together at the best of times!


Aww, you just made me cry..I just lost my nana in august 05 (my mom and I took care of her for 5 years she also had dementia/alzhiemers )
What a sad, sad, disease. I have so many stories and this one reminded me of her. I'll explain if you don't mind
My pop pop always had german shepherds, we were raised with them. Well his last shepherd before he died my nana hated. Nana had no use for "schultz", well sadly my pop pop died of stomach cancer on father's day of 2000. I don't know if it was because schultz was a reminder of my pop pop but my nana and schultz became inseperable. Everywhere nana went schultz went. Nana also started to refer to schultz as her baby, her kid. Then the dementia kicked in and although funny now, my nana would do things (like put a tasty cake in the microwave in the wrapper and almost start a fire :doh and blame poor schultz! Nana would also talk to her mom and dad and she would always say I want to go home
Sorry to ramble on, but I could go on and on. I miss my nana & pop pop everyday. Your Meg was beautiful, and I would like to say bless you and your mum, I know it's hard and frustrating at times. I wish you all the best


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Goldens are such caring dogs and suspect Meg did visit your Mom. Before my visit from Hunter thru his sister, I would never believe stories like this. But I KNOW WITHOUT A DOUBT NOW THAT THESE THINGS DO HAPPEN.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

I'm happy for you that your mum still remembers your Meg so lovingly.


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks for all you thoughts. Yes, it was a very emotional moment and despite Mum's dementia, I realise now that she perhaps keeps quiet about Meg to avoid upsetting me. I was so pleased to know she hadn't actually forgotten her and yes Dave she was talking to and stroking that photo really lovingly. I was absolutely wrecked!!


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

That was lovely but has started me off now like you i don't need much to start me off when i think about the girls i have lost.

Maggie


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

it must have been such a bitter sweet moment for you.

I have the same thing but in reverse with Ollie, my mum died a few years ago, while she was living with us Ollie would spend every night asleep at the foot of her bed. After she passed there was quite a lot of her things I couldn't bring my self to sort out, so I just put them in a box in the airing cupboard, we're having work done on the house so the cupboards have been empted, last night Ollie disappeared from the foot of my bed; this morning I found him curled up where mums bed use to be asleep with an old teddy bear my dad gave mum when she found out she was pregnant with me


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Oh, Twinny - bless your heart. I have been caring for my 77 year old Mom who has dementia and early Alzheimer's, and her husband who has advanced Alzheimer's. I know how hard this is, and to see them having moments like this both fills your heart, and breaks it.

Hugs to you, and know that you are not alone.

Laura




twinny41 said:


> Today I overheard my Mum talking to Meg's photo. Nothing too strange about that but since I lost Meg in January, Mum has never mentioned her. You see she is 86 and has dementia and I thought she had forgotten about her. Then today, when she thought she was alone, I heard her talking to someone and on investigating - she was talking to my Meggie! Stroking her photo and telling her she was a beautiful Meggie Moo! Absolutely polisehed me off for the day I can tell you. I have enough trouble holding myself together at the best of times!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Even thru the ravages of that awful disease, your Mom still has that thread of connection.... still has love in her heart and memories in her mind. Wonderful Meg is reaching out even from the bridge and giving love and comfort. Bless you all.


----------



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

Meg was beautiful and obviously very sweet. How touching it is that mum remembers her with such love.

I'm so sorry for both your losses. Dementia steals our loved ones from us while they're still with us.

Could you find a stuffed animal that looks like Meg for your mum to hold? She might get comfort from having something soft to hold on to.

((((((smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch))))))))))))))))


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Thank you all of you. Meg was nothing extra special. Yes, she was sweet, beautiful, good natured, wilful, disobedient etc,etc just like all your golden's but she was mine and I loved and adored her. The term bittersweet describes the moment exactly. If Meg had died before Mum developed dementia she would have spoken about Meg often and comforted me too, so I miss that but I am really happy that she remembers her and is capable of showing some emotion that she is no longer with us. 
And Mist, how touching to have Ollie sleeping with your Mums old Teddy bear. Just shows he must have been close to your Mum


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Dont know what happened to my first photo so posting it again. Slight hiccough as posted original which I had in a frame and as you can see badly creased. Didn't know how to remove!


----------

